# SCADS (So Cal) meeting July 30?



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

I wanted to throw out feelers for a midsummer meet. I was thinking that late July would offer enough planning time, but I'm open for other dates around the same time frame. Location would be in 92081, and due to spatial constraints, this would be an RSVP event, with preference given to those that have attended previous meetings. Food & drink will be provided, and it will be a great opportunity to sell & swap some plants/frogs/etc. and discuss frogging with other locals. Please PM or post in the thread if you are interested in attending.


----------



## evolvstll (Feb 17, 2007)

I am in. Kota has a golf tourney earlier in the day in mission viejo so we will already be half way down.

Jason


----------



## EricM (Feb 15, 2004)

I'd like to attend as long as I can get the time off, the sooner a date is nailed down the better.

Eric


----------



## jeffdart (May 21, 2008)

Sounds good to me.


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

I should be able to attend


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

Count me in too!


----------



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

Things have been pretty chaotic over here, but if at all possible I'd like to come and bring some more plants if that's alright.


----------



## BPwhiteheat (Jan 21, 2011)

I'd like to join but I haven't been in the hobbie that long and the only meeting I've been to was at brians. Let me know if it's cool


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

Im good to go for the 30th. I will PM you to RSVP!


----------



## stkupprnces (Dec 2, 2009)

I'd like to attend but this would be my first meet. So no hard feelings if I can't attend  Thx! Alex


----------



## btcope (Jan 7, 2009)

In if it's not full yet! Will have some Tads for trade if anybody is interested! FG vents, super blues, intermedius, and alanis tincs all breeding... I'm getting overwhelmed!


----------



## randfp (May 4, 2006)

If you could still accommodate one, I would also want to attend. Thank you.


----------



## bkm (Sep 14, 2010)

As with the last couple SCADS meets I'm working- but I should be able to leave Pt loma for north county by 5:30 if you would have room for one more


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

I just realized that we may have a conflict on the 30th. Would the 31st (Sunday) work for everyone? I'm open to the following weekend as well if that poses a problem.


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

I would like to come. I have some plants (nice begonias and some other stuff), Iquitos vents, nearly adult leucs w/ cool patterns, azureus and maybe some mancreeks by then.


----------



## bshmerlie (Jun 2, 2010)

I would also like to attend. Just a suggestion, but if there are space constraints perhaps those not selling something could be given a certain block of time. That way you could limit how many would be there at any given time.


----------



## Colleen53 (Jan 19, 2009)

I would also be interested in going if the date is open for me. Crossing my fingers!!


----------



## evolvstll (Feb 17, 2007)

Sunday or the following weekend works.


----------



## Reefer420 (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm in, the 31st or the week after works for me.

Hamid


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I am moving to the Carlsbad area in 2 weeks, and would love to meet up with some so-cal froggers. Id be totally in for a meet, and would have some stuff to swap out orchid wise, and maybe some froglets


----------



## Mikembo (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm in, either day you make it.

-Mike-


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

The 31st is ok. Just can't party too hard because the next day is a work day. Lol!


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

I to can attend either days.


----------



## Redhead87xc (Jan 27, 2010)

Either day works for me.


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Count me in! I should have a few frogs, plants and maybe tads to bring. Either day works for me. 

Brian


----------



## DDean (May 16, 2007)

Dang I will miss this one. I am on vacation in Utah from the 28th til Aug 7th. See you guys in October.

Dean


----------



## EvilLost (Jan 10, 2011)

I'd love to make out my first meet esp if its in driving distance of Costa Mesa!


Just not sure on the date, have to confirm :\


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

Sadly after looking at my calendar I won't be able to make this meet. Hope whoever is going to Danes has a good time. I'll see you guys at jasons on October . I have a few froglets if people are interested maybe I canget someone to bring them there. I got 3-4 varadero froglets 1-3 months. A few orange lamasi, yellowback froglets , patricias leucs azureus and 4 mancreeks approaching 3 months


----------



## EricM (Feb 15, 2004)

I got this gecko tank up for grabs, if anyone is interested in purchase or trade let me know

Will deliver to scads

thanks
eric


----------



## MA70Snowman (May 18, 2010)

I'm interested, nothing really to bring, maybe some overflow plants, but I'm still up and comming and filling in my collection. Met some of the guys at th e SD show and would love to meet the rest of the locals. LMK if not no hard feelings. If anyone is in the Carlsbad/oceanside or surrounding area maybe do a carpool/carvan out. 

-Steve


----------



## Unknwn (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi!

I'd like to attend if possible. I'm new to the meetings and don't really have anything to sell or trade quite yet. Also, I'd be bringing someone along with me. We're both looking at expanding our collections and picking up some tank design ideas.
Thanks


----------



## Mikembo (Jan 26, 2009)

Available frogs:

1.1 Leucomelas
1.1 Yellowback
1.1 Bakhuis
1.1 Citronella
1.1 Green Sip I haven't decided if I wanted to sell the pair but I still want to list them, just in case.
0.Many FG Dwarf cobalts, possibly have an extra pair....
0.1 Azureus young but definitely female
1.1 Imitator 'Standard'
1.1 Tarapoto definite calling male 

I think that's all from my classified ad....

Please PM to start the bidding war (just kidding) I mean for prices. Trades are also welcome!

Also I have some assorted large (12") bromeliads prices varies but should be $8 to $15. I might have some smaller/medium size broms also. I'll try and get some pics of the available broms when I get the chance.

Thanks,

-Mike-


----------



## Colleen53 (Jan 19, 2009)

Family will be in Lake Tahoe for the week and then coming back to put my 55 gallon viv tank into the Ventura County Fair. Have fun everyone. Hopefully with the $ I win for my tanks at the fair, I will be at Jasons in October to buy(?) something!!!


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

Just wanted to gauge interest in these 3 Kelly line 'Iquitos' vents. They are 5 months ootw and very close to adult size. I don't know the sexes, but am leaning towards all female.
I would be asking $65 each. I'm not looking for a commitment, just enough interest for me to bring them. They are a little more red in real life.


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

Dang! You guys remember Cory? 

450 Gallon Vivarium


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Frank H said:


> Dang! You guys remember Cory?
> 
> 450 Gallon Vivarium


That's a shame. Nice tank for whoever nabs it.


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

I hope to make this meeting at Danes. It all depends on if the babysitters are busy. I'll know as time gets nearer.


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

Id like to come too, getting back into the hobby and full force, getting a full rack, on the look for frogs. hope to see ya at the meet. ill be pickin some conversion kits from you soon dane!


----------



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

...sigh. I wish i could go, i guess this is the one i'll have to miss


----------



## chin_monster (Mar 12, 2006)

I'd like to attend. 

At this point I'm getting back into the hobby. Would be more looking for plants than frogs at this point, but inquitos vents and/ or azereus (lesser spotted) are on the list. Maybe azereus tads.

Most likely either day would work for me or the next weekend too


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

I got a exo-terra 18x18 stand if anyone wants it. lookin for trade for froglets,tads,plants etc.


----------



## oweinpw (Nov 24, 2009)

I'd like to attend as well. Missed the last one but I should be able to make it this time.

I have 3 Leucs that I'm hoping to find a good home for. They're cramped for space and I have no room for more tanks.

and also 3 Orange Lamasi available. 

Let me know if anyone is interested or want more info, and I can bring them along to the meet.

Richard


----------



## jaybass (Aug 18, 2008)

I finally have weekends off, so I'll be attending if there's room. I'll also bring frogs to trade/sale. 

Jason


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Based on current requests, it looks like we are at capacity for the meet. I'll be sending PMs to everyone that has expressed interest with details on location & parking etc.


----------



## Redhead87xc (Jan 27, 2010)

Anyone have any Yellow Terribilis they might have to bring?


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

Dane sent you a PM about the meet


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Sent PMs to everyone that had made requests (based on available space). To those that may have expressed interest but didn't get a Pm, please don't take it personally! The next meet in Sept(?) will have lots more room, and probably won't be as limited attendance wise.


----------



## btcope (Jan 7, 2009)

I've already planned out tad swaps/sales with a couple members... if anyone else is interested i have many available will sell or trade for other tads. 

super blue auratus tads (SNDF) - $15 ea
french guyana ventrimaculata (Sean Stewart) - $10 ea

I also can make up 2 or 3 springtail starter cultures w/ 50+ springs in each for $5 if anyone wants one, PM me.

edit: forgot to mention i have a lone SNDF nominate imitator very probably female based on body shape and no calling 16 months old. $55 or trade

-brett


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

cant wait to meet some so-cal froggers!!! see you all then


----------



## evolvstll (Feb 17, 2007)

Dane said:


> Sent PMs to everyone that had made requests (based on available space). To those that may have expressed interest but didn't get a Pm, please don't take it personally! The next meet in Sept(?) will have lots more room, and probably won't be as limited attendance wise.


I am having the next meeting on Oct 1st. So if you are not able to make this one make plans to attend:

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/west/67895-scads-10-1-11-a.html


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

I may have to bring the kids. What time does this start Sunday?


----------



## btcope (Jan 7, 2009)

spoke to Dane today, he's starting at 5PM.


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

sounds great see everyone there!


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

I will have leucs of all sizes and ages including unsexed adults available to bring. Also have an adult pair of yellowbacks, probable female CR auratus, a few F1 green sips, and a group of 4 sexed Orange galact adults for anyone interested. Can also bring a couple inferalanis tincs. Trades welcome. Looking for thumbs and pumilio. I will also have 1 or 2 10 culture fruit fly kits (media, cups and lids, exclusion and yeast) I could bring with notice.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Some of the stuff I'll have available:
Probable 1.1 Southern variabilis ('09 Stewart) with tank
2-3 prob female yellow truncs
prob female greyleg panguana
Repashy superfly, superpig, and calcium plus
unused 20g vert with background, ready to plant
10g red vamp crab viv with adult male
lots of 4" tropicals, begonias, some broms
leaf litter, soil mix, LECA, manzanita, bamboo etc.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Forgot to mention that I have some freebies and nearly free stuff too, including;
styro shipping boxes of varying sizes - free
propagation trays/domes - $2.50 ea
sheets of coco-based material, would work great for stick-in backgrounds - free
4" nursery pots - free
3-4 10 & 20g tanks that could use a cleaning, but have been sitting dry for years - free

I'm sure there's more, just can't think of it all. PM if interested in anything, otherwise it's first come.


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

Sent you a PM Dane,

Also I wont have that much this time. But if anyone needs any corkbark, I can get some medium sized pieces for $10. I also have some driftwood that needs cleaning, but they are large. I also have two 4 months OTW Azerues, one 5 month vittatus, possibly 2 cainachri Valley ( hope I spelled it right) imitators. They are both males. One is possibly spoken for already. I can also get bags of petri dishes. I also have a red eye tree frog free of charge. PM me!

Edit: Almost forgot, I have a huge mantella laevigata female. She is huge! Not sure if anyone is into mantellas. But she is for sale.


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

Hey Andre, Ill take some driftwood off your hands. And possibly some petri dishes. 

I can bring a 3 month oow azureus if anyone is interested.


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

looking for a bunch of cheap broms if anyone has any.


----------



## jeffdart (May 21, 2008)

I have a nearly adult El Dorado I can bring if anyone is interested.


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

see everyone there! cant wait to pick up some darts!


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks Dane and Mrs. Dane, for hosting another great frog meeting. Great to see the regular gang, plus there's always a couple new faces. Big thanks to everyone who got frogs and/or plants from me. I got about half way home before I realized that I hadn't picked up anything for myself. Guess I'll have to wait until we see each other again at Jason's.


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

omg! I can't believe i didnt see this till right now! im in escondido, how horrible!


----------



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

Thank you Dane!! I had a really good time. Was lots of fun chatting with people, and lots of yummy food


----------



## btcope (Jan 7, 2009)

big thanks Dane and Sherry (spell?). had a great time. 

thanks to everybody else for the trades/buys/sells. it was lots of fun. can't wait until the next one!

-brett


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

Thanks for hosting Dane. Had a good time.


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

Dane,

A big thanks to you and your wife for hosting! It was good to see everybody again. Had a great time and picked up some awesome frogs and plants. Can't wait to do it again at Jason's!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

thanks for hosting Dane! It was great to meet everyone


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks for Hosting Dane and thanks Sherry for the yummy cupcakes and cookies! I had a great time as always and am looking forward to the next meeting at Jason's.Cya then!


----------



## Golden State Mantellas (Mar 12, 2011)

Count me in for the next meet. Thanks Andre for dropping off the Mantella expectata on your way down to the meet.


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

Golden State Mantellas said:


> Count me in for the next meet. Thanks Andre for dropping off the Mantella expectata on your way down to the meet.



Hey Justin,

No problem. It was a pleasure meeting you. See you at the next meet!


----------



## Redhead87xc (Jan 27, 2010)

Thank you Dane for hosting another great meet and to Sherri for preparing such great food and snacks. Got some great frogs from Brian and Jason that were calling on the ride home and are still at it. I planted a new tank today with the broms I got from Mike and Dane. I'll be posting pics tomorrow. It was great to see all the guys and meet some that I had not met. Great time. See you all in October


----------



## Reefer420 (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks again Dane and Sherry for hosting another awesome meet, as always I had a great time. It was nice seeing everyone again, as well as meeting some new faces. see you all in October.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Thanks to all who attended. We had a great time with old friends and a few new folks as well. 

On a side note, I am missing a small ficus pumilia minima that was in the closed greenhouse on the patio. Not sure if someone may have grabbed it to ask if it was for sale, then accidentally gone home with it? At least I hope it was accidental.


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

Dane said:


> Thanks to all who attended. We had a great time with old friends and a few new folks as well.
> 
> On a side note, I am missing a small ficus pumilia minima that was in the closed greenhouse on the patio. Not sure if someone may have grabbed it to ask if it was for sale, then accidentally gone home with it? At least I hope it was accidental.




Dane, I have the ficus pumilia minima. I just picked 3 for the 3/$10 deal. You gave me a bag and I chose 3 viney plants. I didn't know it wasnt for sale. 

Its still in the plant growout vivarium without frogs and still in the pot. 

We can meet if you want it sooner than the October meet.

Sorry buddy. Honest mistake.


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

Here is the plants I took.

(the 3 circled - 2 on left and one in lower middle.)









Closer shot of the plant that your talking about. 










Sorry again man. 

Frank


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Frank,
thanks for letting me know. I figured it was an honest mistake. You can hang on to the oak leaf fig (quercifolia), but if you could bring the minima to the Oct meet, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

Will do. Now the pressure is on to keep it alive.


----------

